# Does this cycle make sense... Help



## yoked_gooner (Apr 2, 2016)

hi guys

looking to start a new cycle and wanted to get your input on this.

Stats
91KG
32 yrs old
About 15-19% BF if i had to take a guess
Training since I was 18. Diet was never my strong point. But Ive been Serious in the last few years.
Only 1 previous cycle for 12 weeks about 2.5 years ago. It was a TEST ONLY cycle with moderate gains in size and strength. (my diet was not on point so I couldnt make the most of it).
Did a cut last year when I went down from 110KG to 92 KG (full natty)


Objectives
Get shredded (almost competition lean)
3 months to achieve objectives
retain as much muscle, if not increase muscle.
Dont want anything harsh and Im trying to keep it as mild as possible.
I want to have kids with my partner in the near future so dont want anything that would affect this.
Absolutely NO gyno. (Ive always had gyno since I was a kid and recently had an op to get rid of it. Do not want it coming back at all)


I was thinking of the following 12 week cycle.

Test E/Cyp   250-300mg/week
T-bol           60mg/day  (week 1-3)
Primobolan  300-400mg/week
Anavar        60-100mg  (week 9-12)
HCG            500iu every other week
Cycle support or Liver Organ defender (On cycle)
HCGenerate  (On Cycle AND PCT)
Letro/Aromasin (On Cycle if needed)
Nolva and Clomid for PCT

I am hoping that this is a mild effective cycle because that will help me achieve my goals. Still unsure about the kicker/finisher and whether I need HCG or AI for these mild components. Normal Testicular function and no Gyno is the most important thing to me at the moment.

Any thoughts?

thanks guys
Ian


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 2, 2016)

don't know


----------



## anewguy (Apr 2, 2016)

I have to wonder why the test dose would be so low. There is a point where you can try to be too conservative and waste money and time.


----------



## snake (Apr 2, 2016)

Up the test and run it out for 15 weeks; run the T-bol and Var longer. Keep the Var on the low end 50mg and it will give you dick skin if your diet is right.


----------



## mickems (Apr 2, 2016)

why not do a test only cycle again. you screwed up the first one. try to redeem yourself. .02


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2016)

save all that other shit and run a test only at 500-600mg


----------



## curtisvill (Apr 3, 2016)

Test only, 500mgs per week. You say you are gyno prone so you should take 12.5mg aromasin eod from the first pin. Nail your diet and post what your pct looks  like.


----------



## bvs (Apr 3, 2016)

Id up the test to at least 500mg. Id also keep both the orals to 50mg. Primo is too expensive and too often faked for me to ever bother wanting to use it.


----------



## Jada (Apr 3, 2016)

Too much.... like hulk says Keep it simple.. test and var and DIET


----------



## yoked_gooner (Apr 4, 2016)

Im tempted to leave it at Test and VAR only and nail the diet. Is it okay to use VAR throughout the cycle or perhaps just 4 weeks at the start as a kicker and 4 weeks at the end as a finisher?
What would you recommend I take in the 2 weeks following the last pin before I start PCT?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 7, 2016)

yoked_gooner said:


> Im tempted to leave it at Test and VAR only and nail the diet. Is it okay to use VAR throughout the cycle or perhaps just 4 weeks at the start as a kicker and 4 weeks at the end as a finisher?
> What would you recommend I take in the 2 weeks following the last pin before I start PCT?



Var is a milder oral compared to others but it's still hepatoxic - I wouldn't run it for more than 6 weeks at the end of your cycle.

Make sure to dose HCG at 250ius 2x week and keep it going until 3 days before your PCT. Don't use the EOW set up you've got going on.
Also, skip the HCgenerate bullshit.


----------



## atothej (Apr 9, 2016)

Personally I would go with a milder AI like adex. The only aromatization you are going to have is from the 250-300 mgs of test.


----------



## TwinPeaks (Apr 11, 2016)

Test + var + ai would be enough.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 14, 2016)

mickems said:


> why not do a test only cycle again. you screwed up the first one. try to redeem yourself. .02



I strongly second this and don't fukk up your diet this time.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 14, 2016)

atothej said:


> Personally I would go with a milder AI like adex. The only aromatization you are going to have is from the 250-300 mgs of test.



Can anybody back up the claim that adex is a milder AI than aromasin?


----------



## Kuankung (Apr 20, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> save all that other shit and run a test only at 500-600mg



Exactly !!!


----------

